# Is this foam aquarium safe?



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all, I'm interested in making my own pre-filter with PVC piping and foam. I understand that the foam has to be i) open-celled, ii) reticulated, and iii) free from chemicals and additives.

With that being said, do you think this foam is appropriate for aquarium-use?

TAGO - Air Conditioner Foam Seal - TA75002 - Home Depot Canada

I haven't had a chance to check it out in-person yet, but any tips or experiences would be appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

rgrling said:


> Hi all, I'm interested in making my own pre-filter with PVC piping and foam. I understand that the foam has to be i) open-celled, ii) reticulated, and iii) free from chemicals and additives.
> 
> With that being said, do you think this foam is appropriate for aquarium-use?
> 
> ...


I would just pick up some foam inserts from AC HOB filters some are about that size but short . The thing I would be concerned about is a anti fungus additive to the foam...concidering what its used for..it may have it.. imo.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i just use the filters from an aquaclear filter for my prefilter

(i cut them in half to make them square and 1 filter gives you enough for 2 prefilters (comes in a pack of 3 so you get 6 out of it)


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

it looks ok to me but i wouldn't know for sure until i saw and felt it in person if you use it soak it for a few days and wash it 
i think i would use it if i couldn't find anything else thats inexpensive


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Be Careful*

I would want something in writing that says it's an anti fungal chemical free product.
even then I would be wary of using it. AC filter foam is the way I would go. My opinion only. cheers


----------

